# hot tub attic run



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I'd use aluminum flex.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Buildings must be quite different for you.

Out here, we run 3/4" EMT along the foot-wall to the back yard.

But then, our residential Services are always semi-flush all-in-ones set at the exterior wall of the garage.


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

I can't run this outside untill I get out back of the house. Here in fl I never see emt outside at a residence, all pvc


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

just use AL teck


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I run 3/4" smurf with 4 #8 all the time. Easier than Romex.

Of course that's for a 50 amp spa.


----------



## controlled (Mar 22, 2011)

haltonelectrician said:


> just use AL teck


I don't think Teck cable is used in the states


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

controlled said:


> I don't think Teck cable is used in the states


It is, but it's called PVC jacketed MC.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

joebeadg said:


> Got to run a 60A line for an outdr. hot tub, normally just pull RX through attic, down trough roof overhang , down outside wall to GFI, then to tub. Was thinking of pulling ENT then pulling THHN through it just because pulling 6/3 RX seems kind of a pain. Anybody do it this way? I guess its a 50-60' attic run. also, ENT has a 122F limit, yet I always see it in attics


6/3 sleaved in pipe outside is an issue. Interior of a raceway in a wet location is a wet location. Carlon ent has a 90c rating. Switch to pvc coming down the exterior, ent can be glued straight to the pvc per ul listing.


----------



## controlled (Mar 22, 2011)

danhasenauer said:


> It is, but it's called PVC jacketed MC.


Does the pvc jacketed mc have the rubber between the conductors and metal armour as well as on the outside?


----------



## psgama (Oct 26, 2015)

Not sure. ACWU Teck doesn't always come with the inner jacket either though.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

controlled said:


> Does the pvc jacketed mc have the rubber between the conductors and metal armour as well as on the outside?


The stuff I have buried does.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

psgama said:


> Not sure. ACWU Teck doesn't always come with the inner jacket either though.


ACWU and Teck are two different products.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Service Call said:


> I run 3/4" smurf with 4 #8 all the time. Easier than Romex.
> 
> Of course that's for a 50 amp spa.



I was just thinking about if ENT/THHN would be a viable option for resi service. Mostly thinking being able to choose my conductors is easier then carrying multiple cables in my small van. 

Service Call, have you ever had a problem with the temperature of the attics down here and the 50c rating?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Will you be able to run the ENT and not have more than 360° in the run? I would bet that the attics in Florida will have an ambient temperature higher than 122°.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Why not just run pvc


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I guess I was just imagining coming out of the top plate into a box really. 

4 square in the attic to an ENT drop with a gang-able switch box and Madison straps. Hack? Should I just stick to resi rope and ol' work carlons?

Conductor versatility and fishing ease are what I'm looking for.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Why not just run pvc


I definitely don't want to be stuck in an attic running pvc down here. Exterior for sure.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

btw My reply is slightly off topic. I'm referring to general outlet installations.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

AllWIRES said:


> Service Call, have you ever had a problem with the temperature of the attics down here and the 50c rating?



I can't multi quote on the phone, so sorry for the following answers. 

"No"


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Will you be able to run the ENT and not have more than 360° in the run? I would bet that the attics in Florida will have an ambient temperature higher than 122°.




Easily less than 360 degrees. I can push runs up to 70' with no problem.
PVC has the same 122 degree rating


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Why not just run pvc




No glue, much more flexibility. Just snap it together on the ground and drag it its final destination. Of course I have a 10' stick already up in the attic waiting for me at the end.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Service Call said:


> PVC has the same 122 degree rating


How did I miss this?

Great info, thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Plus I find ENT is much more susceptible to damage in colder weather. Not a big problem here.


----------

